# Lens is broken!



## KaleyEs (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't know if this is the right section for this question, but I have a Nikkor 18-70mm lens that a friend gave me but it's broken.  The zoom ring won't turn.  It's stuck at 18mm.  Do you know if this can be fixed?  If it can do you know about how much it would cost?

Any help is appreciated!   Thank you!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 24, 2007)

take it to a shop and have it quoted.


----------



## Jestev (Oct 24, 2007)

My grandfather gave me a Nikkor 24-120 and it would get stuck at 108mm or so. It turned out a screw had gotten loose and came out and got stuck in the zoom ring. I worked on it for a little while and fixed it since it wasn't in warranty or anything anymore.

That's probably along the lines as to what's wrong with it, but I'd suggest having Nikon fix it for you.


----------

